# Molise - Wine Tasting Events



## scottb1011 (Jul 17, 2019)

Hello All

I’ve recently moved to Molise, living in a small village called Guglionesi near Termoli. Later this year I’m planning to do my Wine & Spirits Education Trust Level 3 course. As part of the course, I’ll need to complete a blind tasting. A great way to prepare is doing as many group blind tastings as I can. The problem is living in Italy without speaking great Italian (yet) the opportunities to organise group tastings are limited. 

So thought I would post here to see if there was any interest from other expats in organising a regular wine tasting group. Location can be decided based on the best fit for everyone once I’ve gauged interest. 

If you are interested just give me a shout.

Cheers
Scott


----------



## BaguetteMan (Apr 20, 2010)

Can't help you with the blind tasting but I was wondering whether you intend to work in the wine industry out there? Or is the WSET just for fun?


----------



## scottb1011 (Jul 17, 2019)

Looking to get a job in the wine industry.

Speaking to wineyards here about working a harvest which should be a great learning experience (and a lot of work).

Build up my knowledge and contacts and get into a job


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

I'm curious. With minimal Italian how did you end up near Termoli?


----------



## scottb1011 (Jul 17, 2019)

We have a friend with property over here. After working in London for years we both wanted a change for a few years. He offered his place to us. Certainly a different pace.

Neither of us really knew Molise before we came but now seeing quite a few opportunities. They make some great wine in the region and when I mention them to people in the UK I just get blank stares back; would be fun to try to change that.

My partner speaks Spanish and my Spanish is pretty good, we've found that provides a pretty good jumping-off point for learning Italian.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

There is an Italian joke that the Molise doesn't really exist. Even many Italians are clueless about it. I'd compare it to the lochness monster but the monster gets more press -)

https://www.ilfattoquotidiano.it/2015/10/05/il-molise-non-esiste/2095667/


----------



## BaguetteMan (Apr 20, 2010)

scottb1011 said:


> Looking to get a job in the wine industry.
> 
> Speaking to wineyards here about working a harvest which should be a great learning experience (and a lot of work).
> 
> Build up my knowledge and contacts and get into a job


A harvest will be great experience but very hard work and not very well paid 
If you can get your Italian up to standard, there may be opportunities to work on the business side of wine, in the export side of the business rather than in production. Or perhaps oeno-tourism. That said, I think it can be hard for a foreigner to break into an industry where nepotism is the order of the day.


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

Our local cantine produced some of the best wine ever – Trebbiano at that! Poor man’s wine, but to us none connoisseur’s (but drink lots) it was better than their Passerina and just as good as their Pecorino. In the UK they have been selling cheap Montepulciano d'Abruzzo for many years now, lately you can often get Pecorino, but not much else. I just can’t help thinking there is a market out there just waiting to be exploited. I shouldn’t let the cat out of the bag, but Tesco’s do sell a Trebbiano D'abruzzo for a whacking £3.95. It won’t be to everyone’s taste, and I would prefer it if it came from a bit further north…. But compared to some of the rubbish they and others sell for twice the price it’s a bargain. Still the local has it for a whopping €1.2 a bottle. Someone is making money out there on it. I would guess in 10 years our local here was half the number of hectares it is saying they have now (150 ha), so they must be convinced there is a market. So I would have thought there must be a good chance that Molise can become a good source of wine income.


----------

